# Brita Water Filters - Purity vs. Quell



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am looking to plumb in a QM Verona but am on a hard water supply. I had considered Reverse Osmosis then adding back essential minerals, but have now discounted that as too much of a faff.

So I'm considering in-line filtration with a largish Brita filter... 600 size in fact. I am confused between 'standard' Purity systems and Quell models, and I can find no on-line explanation of the differences. Can anyone enlighten please, and possibly advise which would be preferable for espresso.

There are one or two available new on eBay in the region of £180 to £220 'ish. Would these be sensible prices for 600 size installations?

Thanks in anticipation.

Tony.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Quell 600 cartridge is going to cost new around £100 to £120

always thought it it purity quell so not sure there is a difference , possibly just different terms what people use.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> Quell 600 cartridge is going to cost new around £100 to £120
> 
> always thought it it purity quell so not sure there is a difference , possibly just different terms what people use.


Thanx Catlin, for your reply.

I think they are different products though, as even Brita appear to describe them separately. Here's a link to one (pdf) http://www.brita.co.uk/medias/sys_brita/8524084220146576.pdf and this is to the other. http://www.brita.co.uk/medias/sys_brita/8541040342866464.pdf

But I can't sus the difference between them.

The eBay ones I referred to were complete installations, pipes and all. Non Quell seem to be slightly cheaper than Quell.

Tony.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

teejay41 said:


> I am looking to plumb in a QM Verona but am on a hard water supply. I had considered Reverse Osmosis then adding back essential minerals, but have now discounted that as too much of a faff.
> 
> So I'm considering in-line filtration with a largish Brita filter... 600 size in fact. I am confused between 'standard' Purity systems and Quell models, and I can find no on-line explanation of the differences. Can anyone enlighten please, and possibly advise which would be preferable for espresso.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of the 1200 versions available, with digital heads and a brand new filter if you are interested.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

What info do the readings on the digital heads provide?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use the c300 size. This mixes at a set rate of 30% which is fine for my needs. You can buy the cartridges for around £40 on Ebay. The size is not too obtrusive and the readings when I test the TDS are within the Volvic range


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I use the c300 size. This mixes at a set rate of 30% which is fine for my needs. You can buy the cartridges for around £40 on Ebay. The size is not too obtrusive and the readings when I test the TDS are within the Volvic range


What is the water like round your way?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is fairly soft,but mot so soft that I would run it unfiltered if plumbed in


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> What info do the readings on the digital heads provide?


amount of use, bypass settings, set up and configuration


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> it is fairly soft,but mot so soft that I would run it unfiltered if plumbed in


Ahhh. I'm dealing with with a lot more demanding water here. Put it this way; your water wouldn't want to meet my water in a dark alley!


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> Can anyone enlighten please, and possibly advise which would be preferable for espresso.
> 
> Tony.


I am looking at this myself at the moment and have spent too much time on the Brita site. The 'standard' (or AC version) is active carbon filtering only. It's recommended my them for coffee but only with the softest water. If you don't get any scale in your kettle then there is a bargain set on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281690267842

The Quell models provide Decarbonisation to reduce scale and remove particles.

The very expensive Finest models remove chlorine too.

You can find info by going to the Products tab on this page: http://www.brita.co.uk/brita/en-gb/cms/ppd_coffee_machines.grid?subshop=ppd&ctcCategory=ppd_coffee_machines


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> I have a couple of the 1200 versions available, with digital heads and a brand new filter if you are interested.


Hi Dave.

Thanks for your post.

I think I would be interested please, even though the 1200 is somewhat bigger than I had in mind. Might be a bit of a squeeze beneath the sink - I'll have to measure. Depends a bit on price too. What sort of figure had you in mind? Or would you prefer to PM that?

One capacity consideration... my throughput would be modest, so a large filter would need to be capable of lasting a long time between renewals. If large filters are only good for high throughput over a 'standard' length of time, that would be a waste. I need it to be happy with small throughput and a very long time between cartridge changes. Would a 1200 do that OK?

Curiousity question: is it a Purity, or a Purity Quell?

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

The 1200's are only quell and finest options according to their website. Have seen models they don't list for sale though.

Coffeechap I think they will be out of my budget but could you PM me prices as well?


----------

